# what is the most weight you have put on in a year?



## fallenj05 (Jul 6, 2014)

surprize me!!!!!

my record is 67Ib in a year that was last year !!!!

:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Frogman (Jul 6, 2014)

~50 lbs, which is quite a bit when you're only 5'4". Went from "normal" weight to "obese" for the first time ever. (Since when did stairs become so terrifying?)


----------



## Jah (Jul 12, 2014)

88lbs and I wasn't trying, I developed binge eating disorder.


----------



## leener38 (Sep 15, 2014)

30 due to job stress yeah, that's it. Stress. Years ago, I wouldn't even dream of eating when I got stressed out, but now, I need cookies pronto!


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 15, 2014)

40+ the past two years as work injuries kept me home especially on weekends when therapy center was closed. Wound up dropping those lbs upon returning back to work though.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 16, 2014)

My record has been 50 pounds in a year, no more.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Sep 20, 2014)

I have gained 40 lbs in the last 11 months. But my biggest gain was over the school summer vacation between 4th and 5th grade when I gained 20 lbs as shockingly recorded by the school nurse!


----------



## Lear (Nov 18, 2014)

in the last 12 months i put on 75 pounds. the first 35 due to participating in a santa belly challenge with some friends. We started 3 months out and tried to get the biggest gain by christmas. The rest came from an expanded stomach after that contest.


----------



## ImNotFunnySTILL (Nov 22, 2014)

40 roughly...170 in the last 9 years = 415lbs


----------



## gutlover (Jan 12, 2015)

10 pounds in 3 weeks. I finally decided to embrace my desires and was going to go big, from 220 to whatever weight gave me a huge belly that hung down past my privates. I'm thinking at least an 80 to 100 pound gain. Unfortunately my blood pressure went really high and now I have to rethink the way to do it. The doctor said it was sodium so that ruled out a lot of things like cheese.


----------



## lockdown (Jan 14, 2015)

I put on like 45 pounds in 2010-11 from 175ish to 220ishlb


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jan 17, 2015)

I put on 40 pounds in 3 months.


----------



## lockdown (Jan 18, 2015)

I did put on 10lb in a month so thats probably my fastest period of gaining overall though. Wish I lived in a world where i could keep that up :/


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 18, 2015)

lockdown said:


> I did put on 10lb in a month so thats probably my fastest period of gaining overall though. Wish I lived in a world where i could keep that up :/



10lb in a month to!!!! xxx


----------



## The Fat Man (Jan 18, 2015)

Near the middle to end of my marriage there was one year I ballooned like forty or fifty pounds up to the heaviest I've ever been, like 340 something. Scary / super erotic at the same time. Especially as my wife at the time also gained a good thirty pounds or so. Doubly so since it was all just the result of us eating like lazy pigs, not really any conscious effort to "gain" whatsoever. (well... on her part, I was in heaven, lol)


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely some interesting responses. 

Ah, gaining during the summer and seeing classmates expressions in the fall. 

I had never heard of a Santa Belly Contest! Good thing, I am very competitive! :eat1:

The Fat Man's story about gaining with his wife was definitely a wonderful story too. :wubu:

I suppose the first year after culinary school is when I explored and tried to develop my skills the most - and in the process I gained about 80 lbs! 
However, I was already fat, so I don't think too many people really noticed.
Still, going from 265 to about 345 made me totally realize I really liked being fat!


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Jan 19, 2015)

I put on 50 pounds in a year when I quit smoking. It was probably my favorite thing about quitting...lol


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

105 in high school 

Puberty, never again


----------



## Tracii (Mar 16, 2015)

70 lbs in one year but there was anti seizure medication involved that time.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Mar 17, 2015)

Lear said:


> in the last 12 months i put on 75 pounds. the first 35 due to participating in a santa belly challenge with some friends. We started 3 months out and tried to get the biggest gain by christmas. The rest came from an expanded stomach after that contest.




Santa belly challenge......wow this is great!

It sounds like after you expounded/stretched your belly with the first 35 Lbs. it was really easy to gain after that....is that correct....maybe explain that eating and gaining experience.


----------



## Lear (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol, I didn't expect that I'd get this much interest in the gaining challenge.

It started as a pretty straight forward bet between myself and a couple other gainers who had plateaued and were trying to break through it. Initially it started as who can gain the most, and we decided to use christmas as our deadline mostly cause we had plenty of reasons to indulge during the holidays. Then we got started talking about how there were never any good seasonal challenges, and it became who can grow their belly the most and became the santa belly challenge.


----------



## Martinez58 (May 17, 2020)

When I was 12 years old I went from 134 pounds to 212 pounds


----------



## Tempere (May 17, 2020)

21 lbs in a year


----------



## BouncingBoy (May 20, 2020)

Can't say in a year but when I 1st moved to Texas I was #299....Within 3 months I was up to #360!So that's 61 lbs. in 3 months!My lady is NOT a feeder but she does love her BIG Rat!There is always food in the house & she's constantly making sure I have soda & snacks.....lol (Well let's say she's not a hands on feeder.....lol)


----------



## Barrett (May 20, 2020)

I'll get back to you in December.
I had lost a bunch of weight from late Fall-ish 2016 up until late last year (360 down to 270).
But since Christmas Day 2019 I've been putting on weight again, and I've gained 80 pounds since then.

I'm an emotional binge-eater, gaining and losing weight almost my entire life. Things got chaotic late last year and then, of course, ramped-up when the whole pandemic thing hit, and so, I've blown up like a balloon so far this year.

And I'm having difficulty getting it back under control, so it might be awhile before I start losing again. *IF* I start losing again.
There's no telling, at this point, how big I'll be by the time a year has passed (Christmas of this year).
The last time I gained a significant amount of weight, I stayed in gaining mode for years.


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (May 21, 2020)

My record, and it was placed this past year, is 70 pounds. Let’s see me break it this year.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 24, 2020)

It’s looking like its going to be this year for me. I was barely tipping the scales at 300 in January, and I was 371 this morning. I’ve said here before that I don’t like to gain when I don’t have a feeder, and I’m legitimately not even trying to gain right now until I do find a new feeder, even a platonic one, but I can’t seem to pump the brakes on this. I ordered new work shirts and pants back in late February/ early March, but I’m already bursting out of them. If I can’t find a feeder soon (and probably accelerate my gain even more), I’m going to have to take some drastic measures and actually diet 
just to slow things down.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

37 pounds in about 5 months...and a blast doing it.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jun 4, 2020)

I gained 40 pounds in 6 months after an auto accident, then after a 3 year gap, put on another 40 pounds in 6 months. Overall, I went from a 32 inch waistline to 44 inches.


----------



## Kenkool (Jun 7, 2020)

My record is 30lb but I’m trying to break that record.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jun 21, 2020)

probably about 20 pounds in a couple of month, one particular summer, i had a lot of fun even do i struggle finding clothes , but yeah it was hot to do it


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 21, 2020)

Probably about 2 stone (28lb) in 6 months.
When you start from slim to fat it shows so much more. Have also gone from 10 stone to 13 stone in less than a year. I have to admit I enjoyed the wobbliness which is at it's most noticeable for me when going up stairs or in bed


----------



## DWilliams1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Last year I had gained about 45-50 lbs...I was already big to begin with, but the additional (quite intentional) gain was a wonderful experience. So much delicious food...and my appetite really went wild. Both during (and especially after) the gain, I was shocked at how much I could handle in one sitting, and how often I'd be ravenously hungry throughout the day. 

The past few months, though, I ended up losing most of the gain from last year...with stress and such. Miss being and feeling THAT big...and can't wait to get there again.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 30, 2020)

42 pounds in one year,I’ve sort of kept track.


----------



## BigCutieGigi (Oct 4, 2020)

I think the most I’ve gain in a year was 70 lbs, but I would consider my record as gaining 58 lbs my first 2 1/2 months of college. I was eating out like crazy and constantly snacking while studying. I was like the little vacuum from teletubbies lol.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Oct 4, 2020)

I gained 40 pounds between my freshman and sophomore years in college. I think it was a summer of home cooking.


----------



## Lear (Oct 5, 2020)

My record is about 75 pounds. I went from 325ish to 401 in about 9 months.


----------



## fatchub (Oct 5, 2020)

50 pounds


----------



## Barrett (Oct 28, 2020)

I have recently hit the 100-pound mark for this year (and probably surpassed it after yesterday's caloric intake), with two months still remaining in the 12-month period since this gaining cycle began.


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2020)

Wow, Barrett!


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 28, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I have recently hit the 100-pound mark for this year (and probably surpassed it after yesterday's caloric intake), with two months still remaining in the 12-month period since this gaining cycle began.


Wow, and double wow!


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 28, 2020)

BigCutieGigi said:


> I think the most I’ve gain in a year was 70 lbs, but I would consider my record as gaining 58 lbs my first 2 1/2 months of college. I was eating out like crazy and constantly snacking while studying. I was like the little vacuum from teletubbies lol.
> 
> View attachment 137707


Respect!


----------



## Gettingfatj (Dec 28, 2020)

Lear said:


> in the last 12 months i put on 75 pounds. the first 35 due to participating in a santa belly challenge with some friends. We started 3 months out and tried to get the biggest gain by christmas. The rest came from an expanded stomach after that contest.


That had to have been a fun contest!


----------



## yayfat (Jan 2, 2021)

Flipped on and off through whole life between 'eating' and 'losing/maintaining' mode. About 20 years ago, I started the longest binge i ever did... First year was the best year, almost 50 lbs up from 167 lbs. Never got close to 167 again, have occasionally gone back to maintaining at seemingly higher plateaus every time. Now close to 250, holidays have been good.

My thinking at the time was, the new Bush II policies and acts looked terrible & I would live to see things fall apart. (And this was BEFORE the disastrous 9/11 that may not have had to happen, and the disastrous responses.) No use trying to live a super long life, might as well be happy. Getting and being fat makes me happy for some stupid reason.

Not that everything would have been wonderful with a Gore administration. At least some of the rhetoric was good, and even if 9/11 still happened as it did, the response may have been less of a train wreck.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 5, 2021)

I've gained from 345 to 401 over the past quarter of a year, so can I multiply that gain by 4 to say it's an annualized gain? lol 

56 lbs x # of quarters to be determined


----------



## Gettingfatj (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow! If you can keep that up big guy!


----------



## xpulley (Jan 25, 2021)

17lbs in a year is my record I think. Went from 175 to 192 a few years ago. I want to smash that record this year. So far I've already gained 10 pounds this year, from 205 on January 1st to 215 now. I would love to get to 250 by the end of the year but we will see how it goes.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 25, 2021)

sarahee543 said:


> Probably about 2 stone (28lb) in 6 months.
> When you start from slim to fat it shows so much more. Have also gone from 10 stone to 13 stone in less than a year. I have to admit I enjoyed the wobbliness which is at it's most noticeable for me when going up stairs or in bed



Any plans to gain perhaps 4 stone this year?


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 29, 2021)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> My record, and it was placed this past year, is 70 pounds. Let’s see me break it this year.


I am curious what's your weight gain last year.


----------



## 600Bill (Jan 6, 2022)

50 pounds in 2021


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 7, 2022)

600Bill said:


> 50 pounds in 2021


Wow, nice gain.


----------



## Poet (Jan 21, 2022)

I was on the lower end of the spectrum for my range and was scared to go lower and made a concentrated effort to flip that and managed to get to the upper spectrum of that range. So 38 lbs in a year and have plateaued there for quite some time. A strategy to help with that plateau from what I read is to be around other foodies to encourage you. I’m hoping to be more active on the boards. That being said I’ve broken it down to 5 lbs incremental goals to break the plateau. With a goal of 185 then 190 etc and see from there.


----------



## bellyman (Dec 24, 2022)

97 pounds for me. The last weight I have recorded in 2021 is November 30th. I am basing the year gain off till November 30 this year. 
Nov 30, 2021, 229 pounds
Nov 30, 2022, 326 pounds


----------

